# is a 60CM Madone a good fit for a 6'3" rider?



## IRMB (Jul 15, 2008)

I've ridden one a little bit and it felt good. looking to buy one off ebay and want to feel comfortable the size is right.

The 62 has a 230 mil head tube, which is too tall.

Does the seat mast have enough adjustment?


----------



## tellico climber (Aug 14, 2006)

I am 6'3" and I ride a 62cm 6.5 H2 geometry. I also run a 130mm stem. I could get by with a 110mm stem though. I probably could have ridden a 60cm with a long stem but I wanted room to change it around a little if need be. Of course, it depends on your reach,leg length,etc, things that some others on this site I am sure could help you better on. I need a longer stem because I have freakishly long ape arms which are 2 inches longer than my height. I feel pretty sure you could make a 60cm work with the right stem and possibly longer seat mast.


----------



## IRMB (Jul 15, 2008)

tellico climber said:


> I am 6'3" and I ride a 62cm 6.5 H2 geometry. I also run a 130mm stem. I could get by with a 110mm stem though. I probably could have ridden a 60cm with a long stem but I wanted room to change it around a little if need be. Of course, it depends on your reach,leg length,etc, things that some others on this site I am sure could help you better on. I need a longer stem because I have freakishly long ape arms which are 2 inches longer than my height. I feel pretty sure you could make a 60cm work with the right stem and possibly longer seat mast.


thanks. plus rep for you!


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

IRMB said:


> I've ridden one a little bit and it felt good. looking to buy one off ebay and want to feel comfortable the size is right.
> 
> The 62 has a 230 mil head tube, which is too tall.
> 
> *Does the seat mast have enough adjustment*?


You may want to ask about the seat mast and which one it is. There are several available for the Madone. 

There is a short one and a long one. (depending on year, either 120mm/160mm for the earlier oblong masts, or 135mm/175mm for the round 2010 and newer masts.) 
Plus there are several offsets, from 10mm forward to 5mm and 20mm aft. So you should have some decent range of adjustment, but not as much as would otherwise be available through more traditional seatposts (that are available to cure odd fitment issues) 

Otherwise, a 60cm Madone for a 6'3" guy with fairly nominal proportions sounds like a good starting point. Since you have already ridden it and you liked it for fit, then there you go, sounds like you are set. FWIW I am 6' and ride a 56cm Profit (H1) Madone with a 100mm stem and the 160mm mastcap with a 20mm rear set.

HTH
zac


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 1, 2009)

Hi, 
I ride a 2010 madone 60cm. I am 6'3" with an inseam of 36". I did ride a 62cm and thought it was great. On the flats no big difference. But, on the descents the 60 handles a 1000 times nicer. So go with the 60 in my book.


----------



## tenrec (Jul 30, 2009)

I'm 6'3" also, and my LBS sized me to a 60 cm. frame. One store put me on a 62 and it was much too large -- they told me I had to "get used to it." That store had to get used to me not buying a bike from them.


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

Could probably be fit to a 58cm even...


----------



## IRMB (Jul 15, 2008)

jsedlak said:


> Could probably be fit to a 58cm even...


I'm about 3 weeks into it and really like the bike. No bb issues, thankfully.

The 60 cm fits well. I have the set back post and a 120 mm stem. Going to try a 130 mm stem and scoot my seat forward a bit.


----------



## david_60126 (Jul 11, 2011)

Ironic, I was just about to ask the exact same question (I'm also 6'3"). Right now, I ride a 63cm Trek 1500. I was looking for a 62cm Madone 5.2, but couldn't find one at any of the local shops. The one shop had a 60cm that I took for a test ride, and it seemed to fit me really well.

The shop said it fit me, but I always wonder when they tell you the bike they have in stock fits you if it really does, or they are just saying that.

I think I'm going to try to take a longer test ride on it, and maybe buy it. I'm thinking the H2 fit with the compact cranks.


----------



## Hooksta (Jul 21, 2011)

I bet you would fit fine on a 60cm Madone. I think the Madone's "feel" smaller compared to some other brands. I'm 6'2" and recently sold a 58cm Felt F4 that stretched me out big time when compared to my Mdaone 5.5.


----------

